# Employment Visa



## rahul_1975 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello!
Recently I got an offer from UAE, my agent applied for employment visa. I would like to know how many days required for obtaining en employment visa. What is the validity period of this kind visa?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

rahul_1975 said:


> Hello!
> Recently I got an offer from UAE, my agent applied for employment visa. I would like to know how many days required for obtaining en employment visa. What is the validity period of this kind visa?


From a few days to a few weeks.
Visa is valid for two years.

BUT, you are using an AGENT ?!! Do you have a job in the UAE? I hope there is an employer sponsoring your visa. There are too many shady "agents" in India who take a lot of money, promise jobs in the UAE, and when the people turn up here there is no job. In general, people do not need an agent to get a visa - your employer will sponsor that for you (if it is all legal and above board)


----------



## rahul_1975 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot rsinner


----------

